# C++ programming code for adding day to a date



## manujohn (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Geeks,
   I would like to know how to add a day number to a date and print the changed date.
For example if the entered date is 28 -03-2011 and the number of days to be added is 5 then the program should print 02-04-2011.
Can anybody give the code..?

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

Anybody there.....?


----------



## webgenius (Mar 9, 2011)

Homework problem?
Why don't you tell us what you have tried till now? No one will do your homework.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 10, 2011)

@OP only genuine questions will be answered here

i wont repeat  these :: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programmi...web-developer-2008-asp-net-c.html#post1343513


----------



## manujohn (Mar 10, 2011)

Coded it self, and yes it was a home work problem.


----------

